# Pastry Brushes



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey everyone, lets talk pastry brushes. Anybody else here have a tremendous problem with the durability and quality of your standard, kitchen supplier-quality pastry brush? Be it the little round wooden handle style with the brushes coming out, or the "painter" kind with a rectangular mouth and a metal band around it which supposedly keeps the bristles in check

in my kitchen we use brushes every here and there, mostly to glaze scones, sometimes to dab a syrup onto a little biscuit cuillere. Nothing extreme id say? but every now and then i find a bristle floating in the egg wash, or sitting on something, and itll deeply bother me about the bristles going unnoticed 

anybody else have this problem? did you find a brand that doesnt make trashy brushes that deteriorate after a few uses?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

I find a lot of times it is because they are put through high temp dish machines over and over and it causes them to fall apart. Luckily they are cheap enough that you can just replace them when they start to wear or fall apart. I don't know about investing in a expensive brand because for one the application you are using it for and two I don't know if that would solve the problems as to why it is happening.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Have you tried the silicone brushes? I really like them and definitely no shedding.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

1) Silicone brushes rock! Easy to clean, no shedding, no odours, no flavour transfer ( garlic butter, anyone?)

2) all-nylon brushes are almost as good. These are the white plastic handles with all-nylon white bristles. They are harder to clean and harder to sanitize, but better than silicone for soaking sponges, etc,. However they are still prone to odour and colour transfer. Oh, they also melt very easy, as soon as the bristles see a heat source, the bristles melt into a clump.

3) stay away from any wood handled brushes with steel ferrules These invariable use pigs hair bristles,which shed easy. They absorb odours and colours, and as soon as the bristles get wet you get that “wet pig” odour. These are not only sh*tty brushes, but the only way you can really sanitize them ( skanky egg wash...) is to throw them into a pot and boil them—multiple times through the d/washer will NOT sanitize them.


----------

